# Rants, lustige Dinge, DAUs und andere Kuriositäten



## takan (12. November 2019)

*Rants, lustige Dinge, DAUs und andere Kuriositäten*

Moin,

da ich für mein anliegen keine richtige Kategorie finden kann oder auch Dinge einfließen können die nicht umbedingt in die einzelnen Komponenten-Rubriken fallen könnten, dacht ich mir es könnte hier rein.

Wieso sind Hardware-Preise auf dem gebrauchtmarkt (nicht den Marktplatz hier) so schweineteuer? Also ich habe mal spaßeshalber auf Kleinanzeigen geguckt und nach der CPU vom Kumpel geguckt, der holt sich einen 3800x als Unterbau und demnächst neuees Netzteil und Grafikkarte. Für einen I7 3770 ohne K bin ich bei 80-110€ auf die schnelle gestoßen. Dafür gibts doch einen 2200G von AMD mit IGP die was "taugt" für einige Games über 30fps in Low Details.
Kann es sein, dass Leute die keine Ahnung haben Impulskäufe tätigen oder zwingend "brauch ich schnell/jetzt" einen Ersatz kaufen aus Frust? (Z.b. Tote CPU, soll es ja geben, meist liegts eher am Mainboard).
Abgesehen, davon das DDR3 generell Tot ist für Neuware wie Mainboards finde ich das schon happig irgendwie. 

Z.b. Im Februar hat ein "Kumpel" damals seine GTX 1060 6gb im Custom Design für 230(!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! gab stärkere und bessere Modelle)€ verkauft über Kleinanzeigen, wärend bei Alternate es eine 1070 für 250€ (NEU) gab. Überlegt mal wie der ihn quasi übers Ohr gehauen hat und das Bar auf die Kralle. Ursprünglich wollte er 250€ für die 1060 haben und lies sich ein wenig runterhandeln. Ein knallharter Profi oder die doofen sterben nie aus?

Es ist teilweise so, als würde ich auf DAU-Alarm mir Bilder angucken jedoch erlebte ich sowas in der Realität. 

Oder verzerrt Kleinanzeigen bei mir den derzeitigen Schnappschuss aus denen diese Sätze entspringen? Immerhin kannste nicht gucken ob die Leute es verkaufen für DIESE PREISE. Es ist quasi so, dass jemand sich vertippt oder klangheimlich die Preise erhöht und jemand denkt "teuer ist gut" und was uraltes kauft. Gibt ja teilweise falsche Auflistungen von Dingen in den Preissuchmaschinen wo sich die Preise nicht mit Angebot und Nachfrage decken. Z.b. alte Neuware die exorbitant bepreist ist. Also nicht umbedingt den Mininghype wo die Teile gebraucht fürn doppelten Neupreis teilweise weggingen oder so. Kennt jemand einen (man will sich ja nicht outen) der was überbepreisten gekauft hat? Also exoribant zu teuer?  Mir fallen da Preise ein bei geizhals wo man das 10-Fache gezahlt hat und die Preise nicht in Varianz ggü der UVP oder anderen Angeboten von alternate&co gelistet ist.

Ein andere Rant ist, gebrauchte ware als Neuware zu verkaufen und dies nicht zu erwähnen. Anfang des Jahres woltle ich mir ein Gigabyte Gaming 7 kaufen mit Z270. Wollt RGB&so und ein besseres Brett für 5Ghz haben (Bei 22°c Raumtemp war es beim zocken um die 70-90°c schon warm, im Sommer bei 36°c+ in meinem Gaming-Den wollt ich etwas Headroom - zu 110°c wird es zu knapp um ruhiges Gewissen zu haben) . Das Teil war schon benutzt mit Staub und die Kühlerabdeckung hatte eine fette Delle. Am Selben Tag ging es zurück per Fernabsatzgesetz und zwei Tage später war das Teil beim gleichen Händler für 30€ Teurer unter Neuware. 
Nebenbei hatten 3-5 andere Händler das Produkt auf Lager. Nach meinen Kauf verschwand es. Auf Nachfrage ob mir ein anderer Händler eins zurücklegen kann kam keine Antwort und sein Listing verschwand 1 Stunde nach meiner Email mit dem Hinweiß, dass ich gebrauchte Ware von einem anderen bekam. (War ein Ebay Händler der Neuware anpries) Hab es danach nicht mehr großartig weiterverfolgt und getrackt. Damals hat der Ursprungshändler sich Entschuldigt und meinte da hat sich wer im Lager vergriffen und ausversehen aus dem Retourenlager was genommen (Wers glaubt).


----------

